# Sealed Sump Pump - Radon Unit



## ryanbe15 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm a new home owner and would like to understand how to test my sump pump. Because our house has a radon unit, the hatch is sealed and thus i can't manually raise the float to force the pump to kick on. Also i only have one electrical cord coming from the pump. Attached is a picture of my sealed hatch. 

The small tube is from the HVAC unit in the utility closet. That tube i can lift out of the hatch. What I've done thus far is I've poured about 8 gallons of water into the hole and the pump would kick on for about 10 seconds then quit. I have no idea how many gallons of water per hour the pump is capable of doing. I've done a bit of googleing and found that these sorts of pumps are pretty efficient and can move lots of water. So i just did a ball park guess based on some pumps I've found and said lets assume that this thing can move 2200 gallons per hour (which from what i can tell is a pretty small pump)...thus 
2200 gallons per hours / 60 minutes = 36 gallons per minute
36 gallons per minute / 60 seconds = .6 gallons per second
8 gallons (amount i poured in ) @ .6 gallons per second = ~ 13 seconds 

so it seems like it's working just fine. Given i'm a complete nub on this topic, figured i'd post and see if there was a better way of validating it's working. 

Anyway, look forward to everyone's responses and guidance. 

**NOTE the water in the top right of the picture has been fixed....durring the inspection the main water line was found to have a crack in it and was fixed by the homeowner**

**Also note the people who did the inspection stated that they could not test the pump because they had no access to it because it was sealed**

Best,
Ryan


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd call a plumber or head over to diychatroom. You won't get any help here.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Validate it's working? You dumped water in and it turned on and then turned off.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Bye bye


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession).


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

There is no way to really test a Sump pump, the units usually fail intermittently. If it's more than 7 years old just replace it.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Validate it's working? You dumped water in and it turned on and then turned off.


My thoughts exactly. Also you dumped in 8 gallons of water, pump ran for 10 seconds. I think that equals 48 gallons per minute, because math.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Float operated sump pumps are one of the most complex areas of plumbing. From the electric motor, impellers, all the way to the float operated switch.

Since you seem helpless let me give you some solid insight, if you are worried about your pump have a plumber replace it. If you are not worried replace it when your basement floods.


----------



## ryanbe15 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you for some of the advice i have received. I ended validating that it works by pouring water into the well and seeing the water escape from the corrugated pipe outside my house. What through me off was how efficient these things are. It was capable of getting ride of a lot of water in a short period of time. I will be closing this thread. Have a good day


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Don't you dare close this thread! That would take away the moderators chance to kick you out of here for not being a plumber!


----------



## ryanbe15 (Jun 16, 2015)

no worries mrjasontgreek. I'll keep it open so i can get the boot as i'm sure that will make your day. You know it's true, there's always one ******* out there. Was just looking to get some advice and posted in the wrong spot....my bad. I apologize that my ignorance has caused you such great distress. Have a good day sir.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Haha you made my morning!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Honestly we could use a portion of this forum to let people like him post. As long as they're not looking for DIY advice I don't see the harm in it.


----------

